# EVGA X58 and an i7 920 @3.7Ghz ...for now.



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

New build for crunching.  The plan is to put an X5670 ot X5660 in it.. For now this is what's going on using a *stock intel air cooler:






*
With Prime95, temps top out at 93c (core 2), using RealTemp.  Running BOINC, no more than 80c.

All I've done so far is update the MB BIOS to 83, and mess with the Bus Speed. The MULTIPLIER in BIOS won't go any higher than 20, though it shows 21 on CPUz.  If I go higher than 180 MHz with the bus speed, it's unstable.  Any advice?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> update the MB BIOS to 83



So is that an EVGA motherboard and which one? oh... in the title..EVGA but which one and what revision # ?

Drop memory speed to 1333 or 1600 and see how it goes with the multiplier. 19 x 210?


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 23, 2017)

This is crazy. I just dusted off the cob webs off of my Classified 759 920-D0. I use to be able to get it to 4.0ghz but it took a lot of voltage. Right now at 3.6ghz where its always been. Will share notes in next couple days. Brings back memories..


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> So is that an EVGA motherboard and which one? oh... in the title..EVGA but which one and what revision # ?
> 
> Drop memory speed to 1333 or 1600 and see how it goes with the multiplier. 19 x 210?



*X58 132-BL-E758-A1... *not very popular but it works.  First time for me with that platform.  Jumped from Core2 to Ivy Bridge 3570k.  And beyond with a 4790k.

This will eventually have an X5670 or X5660 in it for Crunching 6c/12t.  They are notorious for 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> *X58 132-BL-E758-A1... *not very popular but it works.



Does it have the GREEN Ram slots?  If so I need to give you additional info.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> For now this is what's going on using a *stock intel air cooler:*


 Stock cooler ain't going to cut the mustard
seriously Recomend Changing that for a better cooler


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Does it have the GREEN Ram slots?  If so I need to give you additional info.



I think so, will check tonight.




dorsetknob said:


> Stock cooler ain't going to cut the mustard
> seriously Recomend Changing that for a better cooler



I have a Scythe Asura to replace the OEM.  For now... impatient to fire it up and see what she's got.  Wasn't disappointed.


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 23, 2017)

So you got to 3.78 on the stock cooler? That's pretty impressive. The 920 was one of the best overclocking chips ever. I wouldn't be surprised you could get yours to 4.0 ghz on the scythe. Maybe try a corsair closed loop water cooler.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> So you got to 3.78 on the stock cooler? That's pretty impressive. The 920 was one of the best overclocking chips ever. I wouldn't be surprised you could get yours to 4.0 ghz on the scythe. Maybe try a corsair closed loop water cooler.



Yea, surprised me too, close to a 30% overclock!   I plan to stick with air only, as this is going to be a 24/7 crunching rig.  Not to mention I already have the Scythe waiting to go on.  Also, the i7-920 will be replaced with an X5670 or X5660 in the next week.


----------



## peche (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> have a Scythe Asura to replace the OEM. For now... impatient to fire it up and see what she's got. Wasn't disappointed.


well stock cooler on those chips is meant just to cool stock settings on that CPU and sometimes isn't enough, you might have a golden chip there sir, so replace stock one and apply quality TIM and call it done, also here might be a place for you, to share with others like you ! *intel core i7 Owners Club, *feel free to take a watch!

Regards,


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

peche said:


> well stock cooler on those chips is meant just to cool stock settings on that CPU and sometimes isn't enough, you might have a golden chip there sir, so replace stock one and apply quality TIM and call it done, also here might be a place for you, to share with others like you ! *intel core i7 Owners Club, *feel free to take a watch!
> 
> Regards,



Thanks @peche ...already own an i7-4790k (at 4.7 Ghz under air), so I really should bob over there and show off the goods.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm glad that's working out for you


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I'm glad that's working out for you



Hey, do you still have a pic of that board?  I looked on your BST thread and you took it down.  If not, no worries.


----------



## peche (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Thanks @peche ...already own an i7-4790k (at 4.7 Ghz under air), so I really should bob over there and show off the goods.


so you are ultra welcome ! great chip 4790K ! interesting !


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 23, 2017)

What numbers are you crunching? Sounds very costly considering cost of electricity. I use mine to encode video and finding the CPU isn't all that great at it contrasted against CUDA gpu power.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Hey, do you still have a pic of that board?  I looked on your BST thread and you took it down.  If not, no worries.



yea I keep everything


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

Jetster said:


> yea I keep everything



Thanks!  Thats my new baby!  lol

@jsfitz54 ...yep green RAM slots.  What wisdom do you have?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> What numbers are you crunching? Sounds very costly considering cost of electricity. I use mine to encode video and finding the CPU isn't all that great at it contrasted against CUDA gpu power.



Sorry for the double post, my phone is acting flaky... World Community Grid WCG: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/
Doesn't use GPU power.  It does use a lot of power though...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 23, 2017)

It broke my heart a little to see it in that case like that. Some people just don't appreciate good parts. I'm glade its found a good home


----------



## peche (Jan 23, 2017)

just replace that "Jet Turbine" cooler that makes a lot of noise and be happy!

Regards,


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

Jetster said:


> It broke my heart a little to see it in that case like that. Some people just don't appreciate good parts. I'm glade its found a good home



I did a double take at the cable mismanagement lol.  I'll share a pic when its off the diningroom table and into a nice Rosewill case.  Seasonic x650 should be on its way from @rtwjunkie today.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> @jsfitz54 ...yep green RAM slots. What wisdom do you have?



*I don't think you can do a WESTMERE chip without this: **http://forums.evga.com/132BLE758A1-Rev-10-Westmere-Mod-m2153248.aspx*
*
http://forums.evga.com/E758-3x-SLi-Westmere-Mod-m2068568.aspx

Also,* the board has a known factory issue with the sleep function.  It was fixed in the next revision board that has a dark grey ram slot theme which also does Westmere natively.

I'm running a 950 chip in mine, I have a 930 if you think it would help.

*It would also be helpful to repaste heatsinks; fan (middle of board) and lower evga one*.  The power phases, left of cpu, near I/O panel has a thermal pad.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *I don't think you can do a WESTMERE chip without this: **http://forums.evga.com/132BLE758A1-Rev-10-Westmere-Mod-m2153248.aspx*
> *
> http://forums.evga.com/E758-3x-SLi-Westmere-Mod-m2068568.aspx
> 
> ...



Fuck, I guess I'm stuck with 4 cores.  I don't have the skill to move micro resistors.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Seasonic x650 should be on its way from @rtwjunkie today.


Indeed it is!   Check your PM.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Fuck, I guess I'm stuck with 4 cores.  I don't have the skill to move micro resistors.



I think i was reading somewhere that if you ship them the board they will mod it for free.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 23, 2017)

F it. Stick it in there and see if it works


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I think i was reading somewhere that if you ship them the board they will mod it for free.



EVGA used to do it but not any more....


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

Jetster said:


> F it. Stick it in there and see if it works



I would have until I read this thread... *http://forums.evga.com/E758-3x-SLi-Westmere-Mod-m2068568.aspx*


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

@stinger608 ...you're in this thread:

http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2068568&p=1

Was a while ago, hoping to pick your brain.  I've got a rev 1.1 of the board, it says so on the PCB.  BIOS says 13 for the northbrigde.  Anyway, the diagram for the mod is quite a bit different than my board, the two resistor locatiins they show are actually between the RAM slots on mine.  Grrr....

Edit:  Here's the diagram that looks very different from my board.  What's really weird is the area printed with "132-BL-E758" is the same!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

@Sasqui :  If your board is different from mine then it might work.
Can someone loan you a Westmere Xeon to try?
If need be, I could strip my board and loan you a x5677.


EDIT:  I now wonder how many Green Ram slot board revisions there are.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> @Sasqui :  If your board is different from mine then it might work.
> Can someone loan you a Westmere Xeon to try?
> If need be, I could strip my board and loan you a x5677.
> 
> ...



Me too!  The two 538 and 539 resistors on mine are both populated.  I'll try to get a pic this eve.  A loaner would be awesome, I could also plink down $20 for an x5647 on eBay.  That's got the 2 QPI links... 4c/8t


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Me too! The two 538 and 539 resistors on mine are both populated. I'll try to get a pic this eve. A loaner would be awesome, I could also plink down $20 for an x5647 on eBay. That's got the 2 QPI links... 4c/8t



My understanding is that they are Zero ohm resisters used as jumpers, I may be wrong, its been a while since I did my research.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> My understanding is that they are Zero ohm resisters used as jumpers, I may be wrong, its been a while since I did my research.



Someone mentioned that in one of the links you posted, but it wasn't really clear.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Someone mentioned that in one of the links you posted, but it wasn't really clear.





Sasqui said:


> The two 538 and 539 resistors on mine are both populated.



If I could add a resistor to mine, which would better than trying to move one, I might attempt it.

I would like to see what @stinger608 has to say.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

This is really interesting, i hope you get it to work.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> If I could add a resistor to mine, which would better than trying to move one, I might attempt it.
> 
> I would like to see what @stinger608 has to say.



Yea, hoping to hear from him too.  Are you using your board now?  ...I see it in your MB list.  I'd like to post some pics so we can compare notes.

Edit: on the 16th post on this thread, look at the 3rd pic by @Jetster , bottom right corner you can see the Rev 1.1 printed on the board.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Are you using your board now? ...I see it in your MB list



Yes, with a 950.  The MSI board has the x5677.

I'll take a picture of the label.  The PDF diagram above is just like mine.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> IYes, with a 950.  The MSI board has the x5677.
> I'll take a picture of the label.  The PDF diagram above is just like mine.



If you can, grab a pic of the Rev # on the PCB.  On mine, its on the edge with the I/O ports, on the corner next to the MB speaker.

Edit: Here...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> If you can, grab a pic of the Rev # on the PCB.



EDIT to post #37 above, added pictures.

*EDIT2:  What other pictures might you want while the case is open?*


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> EDIT to post #37 above added pictures.



Wow, same board Rev, but they are way different in the surface mount configuration.

Serial number comparison:

1021410758805849 (Your serial number)
91475814013942    (My serial number)

... I'm assuming that means mine was made prior.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Wow, same board Rev, but they are way different in the surface mount configuration.



I'm very curious to see your picture of the resistors.
So to be clear, mine are next to / along side, see picture:


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> I'm very curious to see your picture of the resistors.
> So to be clear, mine are next to / along side, see picture:
> 
> View attachment 83425



I'm so very itch'n to get home and take some pics.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> EDIT2: What other pictures might you want while the case is open?



Thanks for the offer...  can you sneak in a pic of resistors between the memory modules?  Of most interest is the area between the two banks closest to the CPU


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Thanks for the offer... can you sneak in a pic of resistors between the memory modules? Of most interest is the area between the two banks closest to the CPU



Let me know if these give enough detail.  They are arranged from the bottom of the slot to the top.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Let me know if these give enough detail.  They are arranged from the bottom to the top.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83426 View attachment 83427 View attachment 83428



Thanks man!  Is the YY area the gap closest to the CPU?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Thanks man! Is the YY area the gap closest to the CPU?



*NO*
The *ZZ* area is closest to the CPU, all C5xx. Top and Middle picture. Plus R7xx.

The YY area is C6xx, including last picture, so that is shown in all three pictures.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2017)

So if i am correct. You want a 6 core Xeon in that motherboard but it dosent support Xeon or am i wrong?

You cut them try to find a I7 6 core chip. One of these chips: I7 970/980 non X/980X/990X.

Found a I7 980X on ebay that arrent to exspecisive:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...893102?hash=item2a79ab41ee:g:XEYAAOSwA3dYhBtk

i just found last week a X58 bundle with an I7 980X to 208 USD complete with memory, cpu cooler and mobo. And i am now if all goes well to sell of my own old X58 bundle with a I7 920 for about 130 USD. So i only paid like 70 USD for that I7 980X cpu and in the same way got a better mobo and CPU cooler.

By the way you say you are running your current I7 920 @ 3.7 GHz with stock cooler and hitting 93C on the hottes core. Just a friendly warning: with those temp you are slowly but for sure giving it a slow and painful deafh. Those temp are way to high for safe run. It pains me to see such a great cpu suffer so please get a better cooler. If you replace the cooler with a good one in return your I7 920 can clock well above 4 GHz (my own I7 920 before i replaced it where good for 4.4 GHz but keept it for daily use at 4.2 GHz to keep it at safe heat an voltage levels.

That I7 980X i have now running at 4.3 GHz for daily use but is good for 4.5 GHz if i need it.

Se these screenshots if you are curious. Note both CPU`s are air cooled at these overclock but that I7 920 where running a bit to hot for daily use at 4.4 GHz. Also note the difference in voltage needed. I7 920 at 4.4 GHz needs 1.45 vcore where I7 980X only needs 1.4 Vcore to do 4.5 GHz and by that can be use 4.5 GHz for every day use if needed:











Hope this can give a helping hand to your Xeon troubles.

These are the settings i used for my I7 920 to hit 4 GHz. Later after these image where taken i got the chip to 4.4 GHz but i dont have image of those settings.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok stupid question time... is this image showing the northbridge or the cpu?






... I found R538 and R539 labeled next to the CPU in a block designated "YY", I found the actual resistors in YY between the memory slot banks


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Just a friendly warning: with those temp you are slowly but for sure giving it a slow and painful deafh



I appreciate your concern... Frankly, I've overclocked the hell out of every chip I've had and never seen and so called "degredation" and if I did... it was worth every bit of it   And yes, I have a good cooler to be installed soon that will allow more voltage and higher clocks.  Running WCG, 24/7 it currently doesn't exceed 72c at 3.7.

The X5670 can be had for $55 and is quite comparable to a $150 i7 980x when overclocked.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Ok stupid question time... is this image showing the northbridge or the cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you se there is the CPU socket on the mother where the cpu are putted in. Here is a overlay of your motherboard where the parts are placed.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Ok stupid question time... is this image showing the northbridge or the cpu?



*Northbridge,* not CPU.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *Northbridge,* not CPU.



That's what I was seeing from your image.  Got some digging to do tonight


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> What you se there is the CPU socket on the mother where the cpu are putted in. Here is a overlay of your motherboard where the parts are placed.



That's what I thought too, but it turns out the diagram is showing the *NB!*


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> @stinger608 ...you're in this thread:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2068568&p=1
> 
> ...




If my memory is correct, I just ended up flashing to the V83 bios, installing the Xeon 5639 and it all showed up correctly and away I went. LOL. I'm quite sure I never did any kind of solder mod to allow the Xeon hex core to been seen.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

See this page:  post #2345 and next 2.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/...cussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/2340

*FROM EVGA SITE:*
* Westmere processors are only supported natively on the X58 SLI3, FTW3, and Classified3 Models. *A product modification may be needed for older models.*

*X58 Series Motherboard (LGA 1366)*

*Gulftown*
Core i7 990X - 3.46 GHz **
Core i7 980X - 3.33 GHz **
Core i7 980 - 3.33 GHz **
Core i7 970 - 3.20 GHz **

*Bloomfield*
Core i7 975 - 3.33 GHz
Core i7 965 - 3.20 GHz
Core i7 960 - 3.20 GHz
Core i7 950 - 3.06 GHz
Core i7 940 - 2.93 GHz
Core i7 930 - 2.80 GHz
Core i7 920 - 2.66 GHz
Xeon W3580 - 3.33 GHz
Xeon W3570 - 3.20 GHz
Xeon W3540 - 2.93 GHz
Xeon W3530 - 2.80 GHz
Xeon W3520 - 2.66 GHz

*Gainestown*
Xeon W5590 - 3.33 GHz
Xeon W5580 - 3.20 GHz
Xeon L5530 - 2.40 GHz
Xeon E5507 - 2.27 GHz
Xeon E5503 - 2.00 GHz

*Nehalem*
Xeon X5570 - 2.93 GHz
Xeon X5550 - 2.66 GHz
Xeon L5520 - 2.26 GHz
Xeon L5506 - 2.13 GHz
Xeon E5540 - 2.53 GHz
Xeon E5530 - 2.40 GHz
Xeon E5520 - 2.26 GHz
Xeon E5506 - 2.13 GHz
Xeon E5504 - 2.00 GHz

** Westmere*
Xeon X5690 - 3.46 GHz
Xeon X5680 - 3.33 GHz
Xeon X5677 - 3.46 GHz
Xeon X5670 - 2.93 GHz
Xeon X5667 - 3.06 GHz
Xeon X5660 - 2.80 GHz
Xeon X5650 - 2.66 GHz
Xeon L5640 - 2.27 GHz
Xeon L5630 - 2.13 GHz
Xeon E5649 - 2.53 GHz
Xeon E5645 - 2.40 GHz
Xeon E5640 - 2.67 GHz
Xeon E5630 - 2.53 GHz
Xeon E5620 - 2.40 GHz
Xeon E5607 - 2.27 GHz
Xeon E5606 - 2.13 GHz
Xeon E5603 - 1.60 GHz

* Westmere processors are only supported natively on the X58 SLI3, FTW3, and Classified3 Models. A product modification may be needed for older models.
** Latest BIOS update is necessary to run


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok, I'm going senile lol.  I was looking in the wrong place and misread the numbers.  I was assuming the diagram was showing the CPU socket!

Here's the location on the board (kitty with x-ray eyes):






And a close-up:






So... R538 need to be moved to the open contacts at R539 (red arrow in pic)

Does R538 then need to remain open?  I read some conflicting information in some forums about that.

Someone else mentioned they literally pushed R538 over to R539 by nudging it with a soldering tip.  Sounds like a good idea to me, the thing is frikking TINY!!!



stinger608 said:


> If my memory is correct, I just ended up flashing to the V83 bios, installing the Xeon 5639 and it all showed up correctly and away I went. LOL. I'm quite sure I never did any kind of solder mod to allow the Xeon hex core to been seen.



I guess at this point I should go ahead and grab an X5670 on eBay and try it.  If it fails, I'll try  the mod.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> So... R538 need to be moved to the open contacts at R539 (red arrow in pic)
> 
> Does R538 then need to remain open? I read some conflicting information in some forums about that.
> 
> Someone else mentioned they literally pushed R538 over to R539 by nudging it with a soldering tip. Sounds like a good idea to me, the thing is frikking TINY!!!




My understanding is that you move the resistor and then the other spot remains open.  Some cleanup may need to be done so no stray solder can cause any issues.

TINY is right, I had thought about buying something like these:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tenma-21-82...262999?hash=item33c63dad97:g:a6AAAOSw241Yb3R7


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 26, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> My understanding is that you move the resistor and then the other spot remains open.  Some cleanup may need to be done so no stray solder can cause any issues.
> 
> TINY is right, I had thought about buying something like these:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tenma-21-82...262999?hash=item33c63dad97:g:a6AAAOSw241Yb3R7



I have another project that might benefit from a pair of those.

Yes random leftover solder isnt a good thing


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Yes random leftover solder isnt a good thing



My other thought about how to do the job would be to use solder wick to remove the resistor and solder, then salvage the resistor (trying not to loose it) and use something like this to re-solder:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RIF3BM/?tag=tec06d-20

Have you contacted EVGA to see if they still do the modification?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 26, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Have you contacted EVGA to see if they still do the modification?



I think they still do, at least some chatter from 2014 I read.  It was $50 or $60 + shipping charges.

I do have soldering experience and am going to try it.  My hands aren't as steady as they used to be and my eyes are stiffening up but I can swing it, lol


----------



## Hokum (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey nice to see another Westmere user, just noticed this thread, I'd suggest a w3680, their unlocked and i'm running at 4.4ghz with 1.25v core as my daily machine. 

Not seen anything yet that would make me upgrade. Oh i'm on an X58A-OC so no need for the mods here sorry I can't help with that
.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 27, 2017)

Hokum said:


> Hey nice to see another Westmere user, just noticed this thread, I'd suggest a w3680, their unlocked and i'm running at 4.4ghz with 1.25v core as my daily machine.
> 
> Not seen anything yet that would make me upgrade. Oh i'm on an X58A-OC so no need for the mods here sorry I can't help with that
> .



Now that's one I don't see on the supported list above (see post #55 @jsfitz54  ).  ... whats up with that?

I looked it up and it's got only 1 QPI link, but all else looks quite similar.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, I've got that same mobo running an i7 960 right now! I've tried to overclock my chip on occasion, but couldn't keep it stable with even a mild bump. Glad to see you've had success!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 27, 2017)

f22a4bandit said:


> Wow, I've got that same mobo running an i7 960 right now! I've tried to overclock my chip on occasion, but couldn't keep it stable with even a mild bump. Glad to see you've had success!



The Xeon X5600 series are easily getting 4 - 4.5 Ghz on these boards.  That's 6 cores / 12 threads and 12Mb cache.  Monsterous!  I'm planning to do the resistor mod this weekend to accept the Xeon.

Do you have this?: EVGA *X58 132-BL-E758-A1
*
Edit: I see you have the EVGA x58 sli 132-BL-E758-RX.  I think you could drop $40 on an X5660 and see a lot more than your 960.  ...No mod should be needed.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 27, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I'm planning to do the resistor mod this weekend to accept the Xeon.



Bro, I'd just update the bios and try a hex core in it. I sure believe that is all I did back then.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 27, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Bro, I'd just update the bios and try a hex core in it. I sure believe that is all I did back then.



I'm so impatient... you're right I think I will.  ...just got out some soldering tools and looking at practicing on and old aBit board  it's torture lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd give a shot anyhow man. It will either boot or it won't.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 28, 2017)

@ Sasqui,
 The link stated he used solder and a iron and nudged the resistor till it came out, not over to the other resistor spot. R 538 and R539 should be empty


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> @ Sasqui,
> The link stated he used solder and a iron and nudged the resistor till it came out, not over to the other resistor spot. R 538 and R539 should be empty



Link?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok, small update.  My X5670 is supposed to arrive today (that was quick)

I took a dead Dell motherboard and tried to see if I could move a resistor that measures about 2mm long by 1mm wide.  


First try was with a pencil type soldering iron.  Lesson learned?  Don't try it. 
Second try was with a very nice pair of tweezers, heated up with a mapp gas torch.  I grab the resistor by both ends, it melts the solder and easily removed.  I place it on the target traces before the tweezers cool off.  Worked about 60% of the time.  60% doesn't give me a high level of confidence!  This is with a 10x jewelers loupe in one eye.
Not sure what to try next...


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2017)

Put the X5670 in, press power button, MB LED Code FF instantly, no beep, nothing on screen.

Can one bloody millimeter resistor make all that difference??? <- Rhetoric question lol.

I'm going to buy this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IU6EL2I/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I'm going to buy this:



neat gadget 
You could also use it afterwards to caulterise those troublesome Zits


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> neat gadget


Didn't you suggest that?  I looked thru this thread didn't see it but I recall someone posting a pic of that


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry not me cannot claim credit for that but will claim credit for alternate use ^^^^^^^


----------



## basco (Jan 31, 2017)

i cannot recommend this tool because its to bulky for such work.
i could not even hold such small resistor with it.
just a good soldering iron(like Ersa) with small tip and good cleaning before with isoprop or other
and maybe get a magnification glass.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 31, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Didn't you suggest that?



*No, that was me*, with an ebay link as an example. POST #57

If they don't work, perhaps a ultra fine tip on a regular iron would work.

All it takes is money.  Look at these below.  You would need to buy the proper iron for them to fit /work.

*http://www.digikey.com/products/en/...t=0&page=1&quantity=0&ptm=0&fid=0&pageSize=25

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/apex-tool-group/T0054460199N/T0054460199N-ND/765258

Or look at POST #59 at the suggestion for desolder wick.

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/apex-tool-group/T0054460199N/T0054460199N-ND/765258





*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2017)

These are very handy for jobs like this, they only cost a couple of quid and give you a "third hand"


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> These are very handy for jobs like this, they only cost a couple of quid and give you a "third hand"



Yes, it is a good tool but it won't hold a whole ATX motherboard.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Yes, it is a good tool but it won't hold a whole ATX motherboard.



you lack imagination and improvising skills.....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you lack imagination and improvising skills.....



No lack of imagination... try these clamps:  http://www.bondagefetishstore.com/p/NSS-510-85.html 

The resistor in question is in the Northbridge area in the middle of the board.  I think reach and wobble would be an issue.


*EDIT:* these may help...  *http://www.bing.com/search?q=visor+magnifying+glasses&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IESR02&pc=EUPP_*


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2017)

Keep the suggestions coming.  A few things I learned while practicing on a sacrificial Dell MB:


Even a fine tip soldering iron won't cut it.  You have to heat both ends of the resistor at the same time.  When I was able to get the resistor off this way, its was a mess. Gobs of solder, and so easy to lose the resistor.  Other times, even with light pressure, it'd take up a piece of the PCB trace with it on one end.

The motherboard needs to be FLAT on a table.  It's too easy to drop a resistor.  You will NEVER find it again.  They're about the size of the periods at the end of this sentence. . . . .

The area needs to be CLEAN.  Wiped with 90% alcohol.  Qtips worked.

I need some flux.  I couldn't get solder to stick well in most cases.

A 10x loupe was absolutely necessary.  And one that sticks in your eye so you have a free hands.

The ONLY technique (hack) the turned out to be semi reliable was heating a pair of tweezers red hot, snatching the resistor off and quickly pressing it on the new location  (that already had solder on the trace contacts).  Have to work swiftly or the tweezers cool off.  That was the only reliable method, worked more than 50% of the time, but those odds aren't good.
I have one of those magnifying glass, alligator clamp devices.  It's not going to help, though I may try to use the magnifying glass.

I've ordered the soldering tweezers, arriving tomorrow (Amazon prime = love, love, love).

Some of the videos I've watched:


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 31, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I need some flux. I couldn't get solder to stick well in most cases.



*POST # 59:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RIF3BM/?tag=tec06d-20*


----------



## Jetster (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't mess that board up I just fount the I/O shield for it


----------



## basco (Feb 1, 2017)

in the stuff for home use there should be flux inside the solder.
you have a sponge with water for cleaning the tip


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2017)

basco said:


> in the stuff for home use there should be flux inside the solder.
> you have a sponge with water for cleaning the tip



The solder I have has flux in it, but it's not enough, I need to coat the destination with it.  It' quickly gets used up by the hot iron/tweezers


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2017)

Try using an OLD Hypodermic syringe filled with liquid Flux ???
Very Precise application of ( and a constant Supply ) flux if you have Steady hands ( and if your attempting this they must be steady )


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Try using an OLD Hypodermic syringe filled with liquid Flux ???
> Very Precise application of ( and a constant Supply ) flux if you have Steady hands ( and if your attempting this they must be steady )



There's a half way house right down the road from me, I'm sure I can find some bloody syringes, lol

A Qtip should do the trick.  Just needs a few dabs.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2017)

My dad has a load of Brand spanking New one's ( old Stock from when he changed to insulin pens ) never threw them out as they are usefull for injecting light Oil into Small bearings ( reseal with dab of super glue ) and other use's

I've used them for injecting flux under chips on laptop motherboards for home reflow work


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> My dad has a load of Brand spanking New one's ( old Stock from when he changed to insulin pens ) never threw them out as they are usefull for injecting light Oil into Small bearings ( reseal with dab of super glue ) and other use's
> 
> I've used them for injecting flux under chips on laptop motherboards for home reflow work



I have a dog breeder friend (awesome English Labradors) who I know has some sterile syringes.  My solder tweezers are arriving today and I'm going to try a few practice runs on the sacrificial Dell MB tonight.  If a Qtip doesn't cut it, I'll see if a syringe helps.

Tweezers are these:






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IU6EL2I/?tag=tec06d-20

One review said they work well on SMC components as small as 0805 (about 1mm x 2mm), which sounds about the size of the resistor I need to move.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes!  I was literally sweating.... pin head sized resistor sitting off to the side...





Next step is overclocking.  I'm getting weird results from RealTemp:


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Yes!  I was literally sweating.... pin head sized resistor sitting off to the side...
> 
> View attachment 83763
> 
> ...


Use the GT version instead.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 5, 2017)

Awesome good job!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2017)

Superb.........I am really looking forward to your next few posts.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Use the GT version instead.



How do I acceess the GT version.  All I can find is RT 3.70.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> How do I acceess the GT version.  All I can find is RT 3.70.


https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

This should have both inside.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
> 
> This should have both inside.



Must be buried in the zip file, there's only one download


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks @gdallsk 

1 hour of Prime95 (with Boinc running too):


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

3.2 Ghz. x24 Multi, 1.2v and Bus @132  Having trouble getting higher.  Tried Bus@150 and CPU voltage at 1.3v boot, crash...  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK .. any advice?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2017)

Try to lower your QPI Link frequency. It has been some time since I try to push my Westmeres but as far as I remember high QPI was a stopper.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Try to lower your QPI Link frequency. It has been some time since I try to push my Westmeres but as far as I remember high QPI was a stopper.



I couldn't find it in the BIOS, but have gotten here so far:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2017)

lower the multi and raise fsb ?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

Had mem/clock to auto... set it to 1333 and it's comfortably here now:


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

Double post... sorry


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2017)

what cooler do you have on there?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> what cooler do you have on there?



Still stock, but temps haven't gone over 70c.  Got to 3.7Ghz, but crashed while posting here (while Prime95 was running).  It's got to be something else.  MCH set to 1333 got me over 140 bus

Edit...  I can't get the FSB over 145, WTF?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 8, 2017)

Turns out the CPU definitely needed more juice...  I'm at 1.325v on the core and she's happy near 3.9Ghz now (and crunching away at home).  This weekend, I'm praying to break the 4Ghz mark.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Turns out the CPU definitely needed more juice... I'm at 1.325v on the core and she's happy near 3.9Ghz now (and crunching away at home). This weekend, I'm praying to break the 4Ghz mark.



Multi and Bus speed?

Voltage boost to RAM?

Did you use only the Tenma tweezer solder iron?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 8, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Multi and Bus speed?
> 
> Voltage boost to RAM?
> 
> Did you use only the Tenma tweezer solder iron?



22 for the multi (the max i can get), bus is at 170-180 

I set Rammies at 1.7v

The Tenma tweezers wouldn't fit because of the fan header.  I used a high quality pair of surgical tweezers, slightly modified and unsoldered it by heating them with MAPP gas.  Then prepped the destination traces with solder and tons of flux.  It was one of the toughest jobs I've ever done, came so close to losing the resistor a few times.  Had to use a second pair of wicked fine tweezers to help and sanded down the tip of a soldering iron to pin-like sharpness.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2017)

Pictures doing work


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 8, 2017)

what are your temps like at 3.9ghz ?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Pictures doing work



I wanted to, but too far into getting it done, I was literally sweating.  I'll try to snap a pic of the end result tonight.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> what are your temps like at 3.9ghz ?



Running WCG, maxing out at 75c.  I haven't tried Prime but will give it a shot.  Should have a good cooler on it over the weekend.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 8, 2017)

Thread title change ???
*EVGA X58 and an i7 920 Xeon @3.7Ghz......   *


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Thread title change ???
> *EVGA X58 and an i7 920 Xeon @3.7Ghz......   *




The chip is begging me not to punish it more than this


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

Has the new cooler gone on?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Has the new cooler gone on?



Scythe Ashura is on.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

here are my settings for 4.0ghz ......i am a bit baffled by the volts you need.







whats the highest speed the chip has booted at?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> here are my settings for 4.0ghz ......i am a bit baffled by the volts you need.
> 
> View attachment 84023
> 
> ...



I don't think I've even gotten it over 4Ghz.  I didnt take much in the way of notes but still want to drop the multi and see what ceiling is on the bus speed.  I may have simply gotten a shit OC chip.  Though its at close to a 25% bump.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

try 22 x 187 and see if it loads windows. Leave volts on auto.

Fastest bus i have used succcessfully is 216 (ROG ii extreme)


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> try 22 x 187 and see if it loads windows. Leave volts on auto.
> 
> Fastest bus i have used succcessfully is 216 (ROG ii extreme)



I was looking at my OP, the bus is at 179 with the i7 920.  I'll play more tonight.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2017)

4 Ghz

The BIOS won't let me chose anything higher than a 22x multi...  I'm baffled, got 24x before.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

Ive put X5670 on 4 different boards and not one of them has needed anything close to 1.4 volts. Is it on auto?  

you might need to do a cmos reset to get the 24 x multi back


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ive put X5670 on 4 different boards and not one of them has needed anything close to 1.4 volts. Is it on auto?
> 
> you might need to do a cmos reset to get the 24 x multi back



So many moving parts in the Bios.  To get that bus speed, had to set the memory multi to it's lowest and volt it up to 1.7v.  Then started manually upping the CPU volts, auto didn't cut it.  I'm sure I can dial it down some, I went a little crazy but temps are good, even under Prime95.

There are two places to set the multi, and the one allowing over 22 crashes every time, I'll have to snap pics of the BIOS later and share.

This has been the hardest overclock I've encountered.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 15, 2017)

Found thid guide:  http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=20028 

Bclk set to 200 right off the bat.

...got my work cut out for me


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2017)

Woo Hoo!  Read it and weep...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2017)

Moar...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2017)

I tried this a few times... and failed.  Overall, I'm happy.  Back to WCG!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2017)

Still no 24 x multi ?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Still no 24 x multi ?



No the BIOS just won't let me go any more than 22.  I type 23 or 24 and it just reverts to 22.  Grrr...

I must say that I'm happy with the Bclk number, it booted and ran fine up to 210, just couldn't get Prime95 to run.  Interestingly, Prime95 would crash gracefully, just a dialog saying it terminated unxepectely and the system kept humming away.  Previously, I would either get a reboot or BSOD.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2017)

there is no 23 multi on X5670 ...........use the + or - keys.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> there is no 23 multi on X5670 ...........use the + or - keys.



...interesting, I'll try that.

I wouldn't have gotten there if it werent' for this guide;  http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=20028


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2017)

i just set my clocks the same as yours..........check the difference in volts.


Me


 

You


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i just set my clocks the same as yours..........check the difference in volts.
> 
> 
> Me
> ...



Yea, I tried lowering the Vcore and definitely needs more juice than yours.  I've got two top case fans blowing into the case, one directly towards the Scythe Ashura fan, so the temps are manageable.  The chipset & VRM coolers are only warm to the touch.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> there is no 23 multi on X5670 ...........use the + or - keys.



Didn't work, BUT...  I enabled the CPU Turbo function and BAM, it's doing 24x under load!

I'm currently running Prime95 at a cool 4.500 Ghz 24x188.  Ok so far.  Can't do screenies as I forgot to bring the Wifi adaptor with me.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 17, 2017)

Eh, buggers.  Came in this morning to the BIOS boot screen and then the system (BIOS) reverted to safe mode and I lost all my settings.  Guess I'll be dialing it back to 4.4 Ghz.  What a PITA, but I'm not complaining, went from a 4c/4t CPU @4ghz to 6c/12t @4.4Ghz CPU.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I'm not complaining, went from a 4c/4t CPU @4ghz to 6c/12t @4.4Ghz CPU.



I've been watching your posts and I am glad for your success.  I may have to attempt the hard mod, as yet undecided.

Did you by chance re-TIM the Northbridge and Southbridge?  (If I do the mod, I will remove the heat sink for better access.)

Are you back to the 22 multi or the 24?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 17, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> I've been watching your posts and I am glad for your success.  I may have to attempt the hard mod, as yet undecided.
> 
> Did you by chance re-TIM the Northbridge and Southbridge?  (If I do the mod, I will remove the heat sink for better access.)
> 
> Are you back to the 22 multi or the 24?



I haven't had the time to re-set and get back to 4.4, hope to today or tomorrow, busy day at work.  I will turn turbo back on for the 24 multi.

I totally re-did the TIM on the NB ans SB heastinsk... you really have to take it off for room around the resistor.  They did a decent factory job but it the paste was a little excessive and  dried up.  Used AS5.  Unfortunately, I never measured the temps before I did that, so have no baseline.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2017)

I use 22 x and up the buspeed for faster memory.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> They did a decent factory job but it the paste was a little excessive and dried up.



I asked the question because the board runs hot and my TIM was dried up as well.  I agree they did a good factory job, initially.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I use 22 x and up the buspeed for faster memory.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I use 22 x and up the buspeed for faster memory.



From what I can tell, there are three things on the EVGA board that control memory speed:

The Bus
The Memory / Bus ratio
The mystical "CPU Uncore Frequency", which AFAIK overrides the Memory / Bus raito.   I set it to *16*x, the mem multi to *2*:*8* and got memory at 1600 (I think) with a bus of *200*.  How that math works, I don't have clue!

Edit *200*x*16* = 3200 | 3200/*8* = 400 | 400**2* = 800.  At DDR, 800 = 1600 mem speed.  Does that sound right?


----------



## pasnger57 (Mar 24, 2018)

so i am  inching to do this on the board i have hear and please before i go forward .....   my bro  pick up a x5650 for 20$ and and the was chance  so 
now i have this CPU my bro got that just so happens can work in the bored but needs this mod looking for advice in advance
question..???? 
.is it just move the resister
.add one in ?


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 24, 2018)

To any of you guys still running your X58 for old time sake and want Nvme I found a way to get it going sort of. Actually a friend on Win-Raid suggested to use the VMWare NVME option rom driver.
All you got to do is add it to your bios rom file by using CBRom bios.rom /pci. With this mod I was able to complete a full post of the system where I could not do so before with an Intel 750 SSD. Only thing is this particular drive does not show in bios so no chance of direct booting but I think if the nvme rom has legacy rom it will show up in bios and you'll be able to boot. Such  as it was with my Plextor M8pey drive. That one showed up in bios but would never complete the posting cycle. Now I am sure it will!

Look here for details:

Nvme support on Older system


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 24, 2018)

davidm71 said:


> To any of you guys still running your X58 for old time sake and want Nvme I found a way to get it going sort of. Actually a friend on Win-Raid suggested to use the VMWare NVME option rom driver.
> All you got to do is add it to your bios rom file by using CBRom bios.rom /pci. With this mod I was able to complete a full post of the system where I could not do so before with an Intel 750 SSD. Only thing is this particular drive does not show in bios so no chance of direct booting but I think if the nvme rom has legacy rom it will show up in bios and you'll be able to boot. Such  as it was with my Plextor M8pey drive. That one showed up in bios but would never complete the posting cycle. Now I am sure it will!
> 
> Look here for details:
> ...



The solution to get a working boot m.2 nvme ssd on x58 with out the need pf bios mod or third party software is getting a samsung 950 pro. This specific ssd has a option legacy room build in legacy bios can see. It works great on my asus x58 board.


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 24, 2018)

Well thats going to be hit or miss depending on the drive. For example my Plextor M8Pey has legacy rom and it would lock up the posting process. So thats not always the case and comes down to luck but good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 24, 2018)

davidm71 said:


> Well thats going to be hit or miss depending on the drive. For example my Plextor M8Pey has legacy rom and it would lock up the posting process. So thats not always the case and comes down to luck but good to know. Thanks.



Cant say about Plextor M8Pey and X58. But Samsung 950 PRO has worked flawless on my asus mother board the past year now.

If you want to, you can take a look at these video i made with Samsung 950 PRO in bios on my pc and booting.










I bit faster bios post after tweaking bios a bit.










I can only say i have had very great result with Samsung 950 PRO.

I get these speed on my pc with a Samsung 950 PRO 256 GB. I am not getting the full speed of the SSD because of PCIe gen 2 limits it in X4 mode the adaptor i use runs at.


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 24, 2018)

I believe you. Lucky. My Evga E759 Classified needed Duet with an Nvme Efi driver to get my Plextor working when it was in there. Now its in another system acting as storage for a Samsung 950 Pro boot drive on another build that has build in Nvme support. Might put it back in the Classified but I never use it anymore to tell you the truth except when benchmark testing and for nostalgic reasons. In anycase this little mod is still I think valuable to that guy that might be having trouble getting their nvme with legacy rom builtin drive working due to lack of compatible protocols that hold up the booting process. Thanks.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 24, 2018)

davidm71 said:


> I believe you. Lucky. My Evga E759 Classified needed Duet with an Nvme Efi driver to get my Plextor working when it was in there. Now its in another system acting as storage for a Samsung 950 Pro boot drive on another build that has build in Nvme support. Might put it back in the Classified but I never use it anymore to tell you the truth except when benchmark testing and for nostalgic reasons. In anycase this little mod is still I think valuable to that guy that might be having trouble getting their nvme with legacy rom builtin drive working due to lack of compatible protocols that hold up the booting process. Thanks.



X58 is still very capable of modern games as long it is OC and has a GPU that can keep up with modern titles demands.

But you cut try that Samsung 950 PRO in your Evga E759 Classified. That might work while the plextor dit not. I use no mods or third party software with my 950 PRO. It worked stray out of boks in my system.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2018)

Jetster said:


> yea I keep everything


Oh is that third screen-shot killing me! My OCD is going nuts looking at those cables and wires all over the place. If you lived close by I would invite you over to my shop for some cable management help and tips.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh is that third screen-shot killing me! My OCD is going nuts looking at those cables and wires all over the place. If you lived close by I would invite you over to my shop for some cable management help and tips.


This was a gift, trade in for a new build. I got it that way


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2018)

Jetster said:


> This was a gift, trade in for a new build. I got it that way


No offense was intended of course.  I'm a bit OCD like that..


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> The mystical "CPU Uncore Frequency", which AFAIK overrides the Memory / Bus raito.   I set it to *16*x, the mem multi to *2*:*8* and got memory at 1600 (I think) with a bus of *200*.  How that math works, I don't have clue!
> 
> Edit *200*x*16* = 3200 | 3200/*8* = 400 | 400**2* = 800.  At DDR, 800 = 1600 mem speed.  Does that sound right?


UnCore frequency defines upper (max.) and lower (min.), DRAM frequencies.
It doesn't do anything else for it (however it does represent the efficiency of IMC and L3 cache, where higher = better).
In 45nm chips, there was a rule that UnCore had to be at least twice the DRAM effective frequency (2:1). Example : For 2GHz effective on memory, you needed at least 4GHz on UnCore.
With 32nm it doesn't apply (since minimum ratio is 3:2), so you only need a minimum of 3GHz on UnCore, to get to 2000MHz on memory.
Source : http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=23430


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 24, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> With 32nm it doesn't apply (since minimum ratio is 3:2), so you only need a minimum of 3GHz on UnCore, to get to 2000MHz on memory.



This still seems to be the case:



Sasqui said:


> Edit *200*x*16* = 3200 | 3200/*8* = 400 | 400**2* = 800. At DDR, 800 = 1600 mem speed. Does that sound right


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 25, 2018)

@Sasqui NB Frequency isn't connected to DRAM speed by FSB/RAM ratio.
BCLK x UnCore ratio =  UnCore Frequency (NB Frequency)
BCLK x DRAM ratio = DRAM Frequency (Real/Effective - depends on board)
Those are two seperate ratios (except the minimum/maximum DRAM values mentioned before).




UnCore : 190,5MHz x 19 = 3619,5MHz
DRAM : 190,5MHz x 5 = 952,5MHz (or 1905MHz if you like "x10" more)
In short : What You pick in BIOS, will be set - at least in my case (Rampage II Extreme).


----------



## pasnger57 (Mar 25, 2018)

ok here my Bros X58 bored and goodies getting ready to do the mod getting practice whit the iron  and tip i think i got the nack for getting the tip to heat and the tiny part to stick  on the cadaver bored 
i keep pefroming the seurgy on the dead body until i get a good.... before i do it on this wonderful living Manichean  
__


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 25, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @Sasqui NB Frequency isn't connected to DRAM speed by FSB/RAM ratio.
> BCLK x UnCore ratio =  UnCore Frequency (NB Frequency)
> BCLK x DRAM ratio = DRAM Frequency (Real/Effective - depends on board)
> Those are two seperate ratios (except the minimum/maximum DRAM values mentioned before).
> ...



The math is giving me a headache lol



pasnger57 said:


> ok here my Bros X58 bored and goodies getting ready to do the mod getting practice whit the iron  and tip i think i got the nack for getting the tip to heat and the tiny part to stick  on the cadaver bored
> i keep pefroming the seurgy on the dead body until i get a good.... before i do it on this wonderful living Manichean
> _View attachment 98791View attachment 98792View attachment 98793_



I did a whole bunch of practice on a Dell board before going for it.  In the end it was a red hot pair of micro tweezers that worked the best.  Here's a pic of the resistor before moving it:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...920-3-7ghz-for-now.230017/page-3#post-3591953


----------



## pasnger57 (Mar 26, 2018)

resistor is OFF and its just not reattaching to the board  ...... 
note... i did a OMS test and i got 4.70 OMS


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 26, 2018)

pasnger57 said:


> resistor is OFF and its just not reattaching to the board  ......
> note... i did a OMS test and i got 4.70 OMS


You need solder flux to counter-act the oxidation which occurs from solder being heated up. Home Depot, Lowes and every self respecting electronics shop will have some for sale.
Type in " How to solder " into Youtube and you'll get a ton if examples, many of which will share the finer points. Don't just watch one though. There are varying schools of thought and methodology on the subject. Watch a few of them and go with makes sense to you, and most importantly, works.


----------



## pasnger57 (Mar 26, 2018)

that was not my issue it was the Tiny as part en up just fudging it with a solder connection any how IM now on the XEON chip olny its not picking up 6 cores 12 threds







after some tricky buz i go to post and hear she is      but no 6/12   iam sorta disappointhardware maanger show 12


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 26, 2018)

What's the performance like? Could just be CPU-Z acting funny, wouldn't be the first time that it's been buggy for X58.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 26, 2018)

check your BIOS, you could have cores turned off but i suspect a misreading...try task manager


----------



## pasnger57 (Mar 26, 2018)

ma be i botched it and it work like this now ../......??? i hope not
but computer is working with the chip and it is a bit jumper i can tell but i do not a bit loss on the ram Freq drop from 1600 to 1333 
as for idling prfromince i dont see muhc but i load up The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Legendary Edition
and shit was nice even kill a dragon and did not not any drop in its moments.. on gtx670 mind


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 26, 2018)

pasnger57 said:


> ma be i botched it and it work like this now ../......??? i hope not
> but computer is working with the chip and it is a bit jumper i can tell but i do not a bit loss on the ram Freq drop from 1600 to 1333
> as for idling prfromince i dont see muhc but i load up The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Legendary Edition
> and shit was nice even kill a dragon and did not not any drop in its moments.. on gtx670 mind



Can you post a pic of the are around resistors R538 and R539?


----------



## pasnger57 (Mar 26, 2018)

well Thanks for all the info and help and i had fun doing this
the .Img you ask for is with my cpuz post looks like i have a solder smear

FIX


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2018)

pasnger57 said:


> looks like i have a solder smear


Based on that picture, it really does look like you just need some flux to make the solder ball up properly.


----------

